# COD4 install problem



## sharef10 (Feb 9, 2008)

wont let me install, I don't have a clue about what to do.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi, welcome to TSF.
Sounds like a faulty disc.
If possible try it in another drive or on another computer to test if the disc is the problem.
Try downloading ISO Buster.
Once you have ISO Buster installed open it up and insert the COD4 disc.
Find the installation executable on the disc and try installing it through ISO Buster.

If it works, the disc is faulty.


----------



## Frannyman (Dec 29, 2008)

I cant seem to install mine either, it brings me to the starting menu, and gives me the options to play multi/singe player, uninstall, extras, links, support or quit. No install. Which is weird because I haven't installed it yet.


----------



## falcon eire (Jan 7, 2009)

HI,
for cod4 make sure that it is uninstalled from your system then restart
it,before you insert the disc check that you have nothing running
in the back ground (virus checkers and so on).
Now try the install again,if you still cant get the install you may need
to check that your video drivers are up to date and make sure you have
the minimum requirements to run the game,you will also need to down load
patch 1.6 and 1.7 which will sort out online multiplayer problems and gives
you 4 extra maps to play.


----------

